# Newbie with planted tank...



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I am looking to start a planted tank in my 55G. I want something low-medium light. Right now there are 2 15 watt 18" flourescent bulbs, is there any 18" bulbs that would fit in that fixture that are more like 30-40 watts a bulb??


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i'm not much help.

but when JustOneMOre20 posts in here, make sure you listen well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Problem with the lighting is that the fixture will have to have a ballast that can accomodate that much wattage...I'm not even sure if they make standard flourescent tubes like that for a basic aquarium hood, but I doubt it'd be able to handle that many watts. Your best and safest bet would probably be to upgrade to a simple compact flourescent fixture.

Actually, you didn't even mention what kind of fixture this is, so I just assumed a standard flourescent tube fixture...


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

There is a thread that has a list of good plants to start with. Here.
All these are low-medium light plants, are are fairly hardy. As gil said, 20 is probably the one to talk to, but that list may give you something to think about till then.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

all i know is that hornwort is a good hardy plant that tolerates low light.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Bad thing about standard 55g lighting is that its really low. I had to deal with that when I got my first 55g.

I agree that the best thing to do would be to get a new fixture. Either a compact fluorescent or a T5 HO (high output) fixture would be best IMO. They'd give you alot of options as far as plants go.

For the CF fixture, 130watts is a good middle ground. Not too much where you have to have a co2 system, but not too less.

I think the T5 HO double fixtures are 108watts. Also a good choice. T5s penetrate to the bottom better, so that would probably be the better of the 2, if I had to choose. 55g tanks aren't terribly tall, but they aren't short either.

If you want plant choices for your current lighting, I'm afraid you'd be limited to Java fern, Anubias, and maybe Anacharis. I don't think Hornwort would do well.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

hornwort does ok if you let it float. But then it blocks the light to the plants on the bottom. Tie it down and it loses all its needles.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Just what I was afraid of. I might try and retrofit a double light fixture or something since the price of those new fixtures are scary!


----------

